#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-22
<camrdale> My first upload: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=393
<freeflying> camrdale: you need review?
<camrdale> maybe
<camrdale> I just relaized that the package I uploaded is in main
<camrdale> is the review process the same?
<freeflying> camrdale: merge from sid?
<camrdale> no, it's a fix to the ubuntu version
<freeflying> camrdale: file a bug, attach the debdiff to your bug, it will help
<camrdale> freeflying: LP 66795
<camrdale> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bittorrent/+bug/66795
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66795 in bittorrent "Missing package dependencies in bittorrent-gui" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66795
<camrdale> freeflying: I just attached the debdiff to that report
<freeflying> camrdale: poke someone in ubuntu-dev-core
<camrdale> thanks, I will
<camrdale> freeflying: is that a channel?
<freeflying> camrdale: no, but you may poke asac here  :)
<camrdale> asac: can you help me with uploading a new bittorrent package to main?
<asac> hmm ... gone
<bluekuja> asac: can you take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bittorrent/+bug/66795?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66795 in bittorrent "Missing package dependencies in bittorrent-gui" [Undecided,Triaged]
<bluekuja> asac; would be nice to have it inside
<bluekuja> when hardy opens
<asac> bluekuja: why is such an old bug so urgent now?
<bluekuja> asac: because debian provided a package which works in ubuntu
<bluekuja> and because carmdale decided to work on it
<bluekuja> now
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ok ... well ... we can sponsor it ... sure
<asac> but probably not today
<asac> :)
<asac> i haven't yet setup my hardy dev environment
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, let's wait hardy archive for it
<bluekuja> it's still closed
<asac> right
<bluekuja> asac: gonna ping you again when hardy opens
<bluekuja> so we can push it
<asac> thanks
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> heya camrdale !
<camrdale> hi
<bluekuja> how are you man?
<bluekuja> camrdale, asked asac to take a look at that bug
<camrdale> I'm good
<camrdale> thanks :)
<bluekuja> he will upload it when hardy opens up
<camrdale> you mean the bittorrent bug?
<bluekuja> just few days I guess
<bluekuja> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bittorrent/+bug/66795?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66795 in bittorrent "Missing package dependencies in bittorrent-gui" [Undecided,Triaged]
<camrdale> what about the torrentflux fix for edgy?
<bluekuja> camrdale, is it ready?
<camrdale> anything more I can do there?
<camrdale> yes
<bluekuja> camrdale, bug number please
<camrdale> LP 155491
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155491 in torrentflux "Multiple security vulnerabilities in Edgy" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155491
<bluekuja> camrdale, why 05_sanitize_html_entities got removed?
<camrdale> the fix in there was very small and is included with many more in 06_sanitize_html_entities
<bluekuja> ah k seen it
<bluekuja> camrdale, versioning is bad
<camrdale> really? I just continued what the previous person did
<camrdale> what should it be?
<bluekuja> no I mean
<bluekuja> release
<bluekuja> sorry :)
<bluekuja> camrdale, edgy-proposed should be
<bluekuja> we need an SRU for it
<camrdale> ahhh, ok
<bluekuja> you should point that out
<bluekuja> in the changelog entry
<bluekuja> but wait
<bluekuja> before submitting
<bluekuja> a neew debdiff
<bluekuja> need to comment
<camrdale> so use edgy-proposed in the changelog instead of edgy?
<bluekuja> yes, but wait
<camrdale> I won't be able to work on it until tonight anyway
<camrdale> (it's 10am here)
<bluekuja> camrdale, dinner and I'm here with news
<bluekuja> camrdale, talked with kees cook
<bluekuja> for pushing it in -security
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> <keescook> bluekuja: sweet, yeah, it's in my TODO list.
<camrdale> great :) so no change to edgy-proposed is needed?
<bluekuja> camrdale, should be edgy-security
<bluekuja> and you should add the bug number
<bluekuja> inside the changelog entry
<bluekuja> so archive admins
<bluekuja> can review it with the linked bug
<camrdale> the bug number's in the changelog, where else should it be?
<bluekuja> camrdale, maybe writing something like
<bluekuja> Security upload Bug #bugid:
<bluekuja> with every change
<camrdale> you mean add that to every entry in the changelog?
<bluekuja> nono
<bluekuja> only to your one
<camrdale> but to every line in my entry? or just the top one? it's already on the second one
<bluekuja> on the top only
<camrdale> ok
<camrdale> I'll update the bug tonight with a new debdiff and mention it here
<bluekuja> fine
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-23
<camrdale> bluekuja: I updated LP 155491 with a new debdiff
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155491 in torrentflux "Multiple security vulnerabilities in Edgy" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155491
<bluekuja> asac, hardy opened
<bluekuja> asac, let me know when you have time for bittorrent
<asac> bluekuja: ok .... where is the debdiff?
<bluekuja> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bittorrent/+bug/66795?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66795 in bittorrent "Missing package dependencies in bittorrent-gui" [Undecided,Triaged]
<asac> hmm i do not yet have setup a hardy dev env :)
<bluekuja> asac: ^^
<asac> bluekuja: isn't that ment for hardy?
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<asac> bluekuja: the debdiff still claims gutsy ... so its for hardy?
<asac> or SRU?
<bluekuja> he missed the release
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> when he gets online, I'll ask for confirmation
<bluekuja> asac: motu-p2p is up too
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i saw that
<asac> i think i will do that tomorrow ... together with your NM advocacy
<bluekuja> great :)
<bluekuja> gonna remind/ping you tomorrow
<bluekuja> so you can have bug number
<bluekuja> and every info
<bluekuja> needed
<bluekuja> asac: I would like to give admin status to you as well, if you agree
<asac> sure
<asac> thanks
<bluekuja> asac: done :)
<asac>  \o/
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> heya camrdale
<bluekuja> camrdale, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/torrentflux/+bug/156163
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156163 in torrentflux "Please merge torrentflux from Debian-unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<bluekuja> camrdale, #66795 will be done tomorrow with some other things by alexander
<camrdale> bluekuja: hey, thanks for all your help
<bluekuja> bug #66795
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66795 in bittorrent "Missing package dependencies in bittorrent-gui" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66795
<bluekuja> camrdale, np, happy to have you in
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> camrdale, can you check bug #156163?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156163 in torrentflux "Please merge torrentflux from Debian-unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156163
 * camrdale checking ...
<bluekuja> adding a comment there
<bluekuja> as well
<bluekuja> :)
<camrdale> bluekuja: I'm not sure about the dependency on zip (I'll have to look into it), but the dependency on tar is definitely not needed
<bluekuja> I dont know why it got added
<bluekuja> camrdale, add your comment there then
<bluekuja> and let me know about zip
<bluekuja> so we can merge it
<camrdale> I will
<bluekuja> camrdale, just add what you said me know, saying you'll check zip
<camrdale> ok
<bluekuja> so he knows he have to be patient a bit more
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> camrdale, one more thing, bug #66795 is meant for hardy right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66795 in bittorrent "Missing package dependencies in bittorrent-gui" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66795
<bluekuja> is not a gutsy SRU?
<camrdale> well, I don't think it's working in gutsy
<bluekuja> camrdale, k, then your debdiff should be updated
<bluekuja> for gutsy
<camrdale> so the bittorrent-gui package is unsusable
<bluekuja> *hardy
<bluekuja> you set gutsy
<bluekuja> in the release
<bluekuja> +bittorrent (3.4.2-11ubuntu3) gutsy; urgency=low
<camrdale> I see what you mean, so I should just try and fix it for hardy, and ignore gutsy?
<bluekuja> camrdale, it depends on which priority we have on it?
<camrdale> main
<bluekuja> is it worth to be fixed in gutsy?
<camrdale> I'm not sure, I don't use it :)
<bluekuja> does it match SRU policy requirements?
<bluekuja> I mean if it's not really important
<bluekuja> or if the package on gutsy works
<bluekuja> we can put them for hardy
<bluekuja> but if the package in gutsy
<bluekuja> doesnt work
<bluekuja> or causes loss of data
<bluekuja> or whatever
<bluekuja> we move to SRU
<camrdale> the package in gutsy doesn't work (no data loss though)
<bluekuja> what do you mean with doesnt work?
<bluekuja> doesnt startup?
<camrdale> when you start it you get instant error
<bluekuja> so i'ts unusable
<camrdale> see also LP 155583
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155583 in bittorrent "/usr/bin/btdownloadgui.bittorrent complains about missing wxPython" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155583
<camrdale> brb
<bluekuja> I'm testing it
<bluekuja> at
<bluekuja> m
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> bug is there
<bluekuja> now testing the one with your debdiff
<camrdale> I think my Internet died
<bluekuja> camrdale, I've built the fixed package
<bluekuja> now testing
<bluekuja> (was having dinner)
<camrdale> my internet was out for a little bit, but seems to be back now
<camrdale> I updated LP 156163
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156163 in torrentflux "Please merge torrentflux from Debian-unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156163
<camrdale> summary: zip needed, tar not needed
<bluekuja> great :)
<camrdale> new Debian version is coming
<bluekuja> great
<bluekuja> now checking bitttorrent
<bluekuja> camrdale, works fine now
<bluekuja> but is the download error normal?
<bluekuja> when launching it?
<bluekuja> (btdownloadgui.bittorrent)
<camrdale> if you don't specify a torrent, yes
<bluekuja> true, fine then
<bluekuja> I add a comment for you in the bug
<camrdale> thanks
<bluekuja> camrdale, done ;)
<bluekuja> check it
<bluekuja> otu
<bluekuja> *out
<camrdale> argggh, I'm still having problems with the web, I'll have to check it later
<bluekuja> ok, fine
<bluekuja> important is to have it done
<bluekuja> for tomorrow
<camrdale> bluekuja: so for the bittorrent fix I should create a debdiff for gutsy-proposed, but what about hardy? will it get the new package from gutsy-proposed?
<bluekuja> camrdale, I guess no
<bluekuja> camrdale, if it will be accepted for gutsy
<bluekuja> I'll ask for inclusio
<bluekuja> in hardy as well
<bluekuja> dont worry
<camrdale> thanks, I should be able to upload the new debdiff tonight
<bluekuja> camrdale, great, tomorrow we can have it fixed, so I can mail motu mailing list
<bluekuja> for testing it out
<bluekuja> and acking for gutsy
<bluekuja> and later hardy
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> hi ember
<bluekuja> I would like you to start contributing a bit
<bluekuja> before gaining membership
<ember> ok
<bluekuja> as you can see existing members
<bluekuja> are all developers
<bluekuja> or maintainers
<bluekuja> so If you can start up bug reporting testing
<bluekuja> would be great
<bluekuja> ember, tomorrow we will upload anew bittorrent version
<bluekuja> to -proposed
<bluekuja> and we need some feedback
<bluekuja> that's a good starting point
<bluekuja> to get involved
<bluekuja> :)
<ember> okidoki
<ember> heh
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> just hang around
<bluekuja> the channel
<bluekuja> so I can reach you easily
<ember> np
<ember> just ping me if u need something
<bluekuja> I will tomorrow for sure
<bluekuja> with some links
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-24
<camrdale> I just updated LP 66795 and it's ready for a SRU
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66795 in bittorrent "Missing package dependencies in bittorrent-gui" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66795
<bluekuja> asac: when you have time for your TODOs for me on your list, tell me. Everything is ready.
<bluekuja> asac: bug is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bittorrent/+bug/66795
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66795 in bittorrent "Missing package dependencies in bittorrent-gui" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bluekuja> asac: it's an SRU
<bluekuja> atm
<asac> so is this ment to be an SRU?
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> I talked with cameron
<bluekuja> yesterday
<asac> cameron?
<bluekuja> and In fact the package is unusable
<asac> who is that?
<bluekuja> debian maintainer
<bluekuja> for torrentflux and some other torrent packages
<bluekuja> that error prevents to have a working package
<bluekuja> I've tested it yesterday
<bluekuja> and the fix works
<asac> bluekuja: I think we should fix it in hardy first
<asac> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<asac> "An explanation of how the bug has been addressed in the development branch, including the relevant version numbers of packages modified in order to implement the fix; generally, SRUs will not be accepted if the bug has not been fixed in the development branch."
<bluekuja> mmm...you're right
<bluekuja> well, let's upload it for hardy
<bluekuja> and then for proposed
<bluekuja> what do you think?
<asac> uploaded to hardy (without test
<bluekuja> asac: it's ok, I've tested it yesterday
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a min for the advocation you told me to remind yesterday after this bug?
<asac> sru is not done
<asac> (yet)
<asac> i have to do lunch now.
<asac> i haven't even have a coffee today because i ran out of it
<asac> got to buy some now
<bluekuja> asac: will do that later when back then
<bluekuja> have fun and good lunch
<bluekuja> and thanks
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: description updated to match the SRU request
<bluekuja> asac: when will be uploaded to -proposed, I gonna write the mail to the MOTU-list
<bluekuja> for testing
<bluekuja> as alwais
<bluekuja> asac: I'm leaving now, let me know when you're up for those things.
<bluekuja> 7away
<bluekuja> darn
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> bluekuja: i added a request to -sru
<bluekuja> asac: ok, fine. When you have time for the other thing, ping me
<jdong> boo!
<bluekuja> heya jdong :)
<bluekuja> hehe
<bluekuja> let's see about azureus
<bluekuja> http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/motu/
<bluekuja> right?
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> dsc and friends in there
<bluekuja> great
<bluekuja> let me dget
 * bluekuja is downloading 
<bluekuja> jdong, azureus build is long?
<jdong> bluekuja: about 10 minutes on my system
<jdong> bluekuja: it's about 50 minutes with GCJ so count your lucky stars ;-)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> jdong, did you add two changelog's entries?
<bluekuja> one is not ok?
<jdong> bluekuja: yeah, I already released test packages under the 1ubuntu1 revision, which needed the java stack and launcher change, so I bumped to 1ubuntu2....
<bluekuja> jdong, want me to merge?
<bluekuja> the two entries into one?
<jdong> bluekuja: hmm does it matter all that much?
<bluekuja> In fact no
<bluekuja> we can have two of them
<bluekuja> no prob
<jdong> bluekuja: I'd rather not like to merge them and ambiguate the version numbers... IMO once a revision sees the public, it should not be modified unless version number is changed
<jdong> it's not like we're running out of numbers anytime soon ;-)
 * jdong examines debian's new 3.0.3.4 package and marvels at its nonexistent build-deps :)
<jdong> http://packages.debian.org/sid/azureus
<jdong> how can the binary have built if it refers to nonexistent packaging of SWT 3.3?
<jdong> bluekuja: hey, you gonna upload azureus before you go?
<bluekuja> jdong, I have a bath
<bluekuja> jdong, and then I move to azureus
<bluekuja> jdong, fine for you?
<jdong> bluekuja: yeah, that sounds good :). Just making sure you're not storming out a few days in protest of what happened in -motu :)
<bluekuja> ah no
<bluekuja> it has confirmed some MOTUs behaviour
<bluekuja> which I dont agree
<bluekuja> jdong, I dont really care about them
<ember> people help me out on this
<ember> i can't sign the .changes and stuff to upload do revu
<bluekuja> jdong, back from bath
<bluekuja> jdong, was talking with daniel for what happened before
<bluekuja> jdong, available for you now
<jahpraiseherb> hello, just letting you know Transmission has just been updated to v0.9. given that the ubuntu repos are still stuck at 0.72, this would be a good time to update it
<jahpraiseherb> cheers
<bluekuja> jahpraiseherb, thanks for letting us know
<bluekuja> jahpraiseherb, ember was working on it already
<bluekuja> :)
<ember> yeah it was release yesterday
<jahpraiseherb> cool, its a shame ubuntu is still stuck with 0.72
<jahpraiseherb> cos that version sucks compared to 0.9 and even 0.8
<bluekuja> jahpraiseherb, true
<ember> heh i know jahpraiseherb
<ember> thanks
<bluekuja> I gonna check it with ember
<bluekuja> jahpraiseherb, if you stay around here
<bluekuja> you'll get noticed
<ember> btw jahpraiseherb http://download.m0k.org/transmission/files/transmission-0.90.tar.gz
<jahpraiseherb> bluekuja: noticed for what?
<bluekuja> jahpraiseherb, about the work done on it
<bluekuja> to have it updated
<jahpraiseherb> ill tell the dev to come here rather than launchpad then in the future
<bluekuja> jahpraiseherb, well done
<bluekuja> jahpraiseherb, I can have it packaged as well
<bluekuja> for today or tomorrow
<bluekuja> need to finish two other things before
<jahpraiseherb> ember: thanks, but i'd prefer to update through add/remove
<ember> jahpraiseherb not that, 404 not found
<bluekuja> jdong, let me know when back
<jahpraiseherb> ember: yes i think the dev is putting it up asap
<jahpraiseherb> i've asked him to come in here now
<ember> thanks
<bluekuja> jahpraiseherb, thanks :)
<bluekuja> jahpraiseherb, I start packaging it now
<bluekuja> jahpraiseherb, so we can have it ready for hardy this evening
<bluekuja> jahpraiseherb, link to new tarball?
<jahpraiseherb> bluekuja: i dont' have it yet, but i've asked the dev to come in here
<bluekuja> ok
<jdong> bluekuja: back for a few minutes....
<jdong> bluekuja: let's upload that package into hardy for now, see if the buildd's like it
<jdong> bluekuja: on lower priority, I'm looking into the azupdater-updates-twice bug, but that's noncritical
<bluekuja> jdong, builds in i386?
<charles_> hello
<jdong> bluekuja: yeah, in i386 pbuilder it's fine
<bluekuja> hi charles_
<bluekuja> jdong, I'm still not happy about that two revisions thing
<charles_> jahpraiseherb just asked me to drop in to talk about Transmission
<bluekuja> jdong, because there will be just a diff.gz for both of them
<bluekuja> whichis wrong
<ember> charles_ 404 @ downloading the new tarball
<bluekuja> charles_, yep
<bluekuja> charles_, I gonna package it for Ubuntu
<jdong> bluekuja: if you want me to fuse them and bump down to 1ubuntu1 it's fine...
<bluekuja> jdong, it would be the best thing to prevent any comment
<bluekuja> jdong, and to have one diff.gz
<bluekuja> jdong, for one version
<jdong> bluekuja: ok, I'll bump version down....
<charles_> ember: hold on a sec
<bluekuja> jdong, you simply rock :)
<bluekuja> jdong, I would love you if you were a girl
<bluekuja> jdong, ahahaha
<jdong> lol
<bluekuja> charles_, I need the new tarball to start :)
<charles_> bluekuja: yes
<bluekuja> jdong, :)
<charles_> bluekuja: RSN.  And thanks for offering to do the update
<bluekuja> charles_, np, I lead the Ubuntu-p2p and torrent team
<bluekuja> so I try to provide the best user experience
<bluekuja> for every package
<bluekuja> to have it updated/fixed and so on
<bluekuja> jdong, when done, push here links
 * bluekuja dinner
<bluekuja> bbl (20 mins)
<ember> bluekuja   http://www.rebelbase.com/~charles/transmission-0.90.tar.bz2
<jdong> bluekuja: http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/motu/azureus_2.5.0.4-1ubuntu1.dsc
<charles_> ember: you beat me to it
<charles_> :)
<ember> heh charles_
<charles_> bluekuja: this is the first release using autoconf/automake.. and it's a little more complex than average because of a nested package and conditional mac/linux builds... so if you find any brain damage that needs fixing let me know
<camrdale> is the new transmission going into gutsy or hardy?
<jdong> camrdale: Hardy...
<jdong> if all of its dependencies are in Gutsy, I'd be happy to backport it there
<camrdale> why not just wait for Debian to package it then?
<camrdale> they've been pretty responsive about new releases in the past
<jdong> I don't know
<jdong> maybe we are anxious :)
<jahpraiseherb> transmission is already in gutsy, so why wouldn't the update make it?
<camrdale> and if the packaging is different, as charles_ says, it will be a pain to merge in the future
<jdong> jahpraiseherb: stable releases are version-frozen
<charles_> the packaging is very different
<jdong> only exception made are single patches to address security issues
<jdong> except in extreme circumstances, when granted by an archive admin
<charles_> the earlier makefiles were hand-rolled; 0.90 uses automake/autoconf
<jahpraiseherb> jdong: are you talking about universe packages?
<jdong> jahpraiseherb: all packages
<charles_> packaging would be the worst part of it.  the only dependency is glib/gtk 2.6
<jdong> charles_: sounds like a good backport then
<camrdale> since hardy won't be released for 6 months, anxious people won't get to use it before then anyway
<jahpraiseherb> so when this gets packaged, you wont be able to update to 0.9 through synaptic
<jahpraiseherb> you'll have to wait till hardy?
<jahpraiseherb> excuse my ignorance
<charles_> jdong: obviously I'd like it to be ubiquitous... but it's up to you and would understand either way :)
<camrdale> it looks like there are some serious bugs fixed since 0.72, maybe that's reason enough to do a sync of 0.82 for gutsy?
<jdong> camrdale: no. if a bug is truly serious (i.e. danger of security compromise or data loss) you have to backport individual patches that address those bugs
<jdong> charles_: once it's in hardy, poke me and I'll look at backporting it
<camrdale> jdong: thanks for clarifying
<charles_> jdong: *nod*
<camrdale> how do I find info about backports? are they official?
<jdong> camrdale: we offer Backports as a compromise between stable and development
<jdong> camrdale: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<camrdale> thanks again :)
<charles_> there appear to be issues with that transmission tarball as well. :/
<charles_> I wish they'd held off on releasing until I gave them the tarball
<charles_> it was rolled by someone on the mac end of things who thought tarring the sandbox was enough
<charles_> anyway, I need to talk less and hack more now
<jdong> charles_: funny how upstreams like to do that...
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> jdong, grabbing everything
<camrdale> transmission upgrade request: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=447905
<bluekuja> camrdale, who is transmission maintainer?
<camrdale> Philipp Benner and Leo Costela
<camrdale> mostly Leo Costela lately
<bluekuja> camrdale, ok fine
<bluekuja> ember, if you really care about doing it yourself it's ok
<bluekuja> it's up to you
<ember> no it's ok
<ember> read the pm
<bluekuja> charles_, do you have rush to have it in?
<charles_> what version is in there now?
<bluekuja> 0.7
<bluekuja> I guess
<ember> 0.72
<jdong> this should be coordinated with debian upstream
<jdong> to avoid duplicating and/or forking work.
<charles_> I don't know of any security issues with 0.72
<bluekuja> jdong, true
<bluekuja> camrdale, is there an update request is debian right?
<charles_> however 0.90 adds encryption and selective file downloading over 0.72...
<bluekuja> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=447905 ?
<bluekuja> debian bug #447905
<camrdale> bluekuja: yes
<ember> and it can't compile due to version.h
<bluekuja> as jdong said
<bluekuja> we'll wait debian
<bluekuja> for it
<bluekuja> to not duplicate work
<bluekuja> so we can sync it
<bluekuja> without duplicating the new release
<bluekuja> if it's fine for you all
<bluekuja> of course
<bluekuja> camrdale, is debian active on this package?
<camrdale> sounds good to me
<camrdale> yes
<ember> it is
<camrdale> last release took less than a week
<ember> lenny as 0.82
<bluekuja> camrdale, great. So ember dont need to package it
<ember> k
<bluekuja> ember, explain your problem here
<bluekuja> I need to work on azureus
<bluekuja> now
<bluekuja> jdong, checking it
<bluekuja> then test-build and upload
<jdong> bluekuja: dunno if I told you, but az 2.5.0.4 has an issue where it wants to update azupdater on startup, then it needs to update it again after the update applies (i.e. the updater needed to update itself)
<jdong> bluekuja: I'm gonna consider it non-release-critical for now... it's an upstream intended "feature"
<jdong> sound good?
<ember> http://pastebin.com/m5acba529
<ember> i can't gpg my asc and changes
<bluekuja> jdong, mmm...
<ember> so i can put it on revu for review
<bluekuja> jdong, do you think it will mess up things?
<jdong> bluekuja: no, it'll just bother users a bit that azureus on the first TWO startups prompts to update a plugin
<jdong> bluekuja: other than that, it's unaffecting operation
<camrdale> ember: are you running gpg-agent?
<ember> yeah camrdale
<bluekuja> jdong, do you think we should add that info to the changelog for now?
<ember> camrdale yap it's running
<jdong> bluekuja: I don't think it deserves mentioning; it's upstream behavior
<bluekuja> jdong, k
<bluekuja> jdong, building
<jdong> cool
<ember> camrdale any ideas?
<camrdale> ember: I've had that error before, try using "debsign *.changes" to sign it
<bluekuja> jdong, 20 MB of java
<bluekuja> hehe
<jdong> bluekuja: necessary evil?
<jdong> lol
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> done
<bluekuja> fast download
<bluekuja> cool
<bluekuja> *** build started
<bluekuja> jdong, is there a possibility to have it failed?
<bluekuja> on some archs'
<bluekuja> ?
<jdong> bluekuja: no, it's a single arch build
<jdong> bluekuja: the only possible failure mode is icedtea-java7-jdk cannot install on buildd
 * bluekuja checks control file
<jdong> which is something I cannot test locally
<bluekuja> oh it's all
<bluekuja> it's java
<bluekuja> trye
<bluekuja> *true
<ember> camrdale it doesnt ask for phrasekey?
<bluekuja> jdong, on pbuilder works fine
<bluekuja> jdong, *should* work on buildd
<bluekuja> as well
<bluekuja> but who knows
<bluekuja> :)
<camrdale> ember: if gpg-agent is running and has your phrasekey then it doesn't need to
<camrdale> ember: what happened with debsign?
<jdong> bluekuja: *should* is the key word :)
<bluekuja> lol
<jdong> bluekuja: let's upload and see :)
<jahpraiseherb> a newby question here: if Transmission 0.9 is going to be in hardy herron and not gutsy, how do gutsy users update using apt?
<bluekuja> jdong, yep
<jdong> jahpraiseherb: backports
<bluekuja> jdong, what does slangasek said about it?
<jdong> bluekuja: about what?
<jahpraiseherb> jdong: thanks. that a special repository which must be enabled?
<bluekuja> jdong, about icedtea
<bluekuja> in multiverse
<jdong> bluekuja: as long as one alt-dep is in universe it's fine
<jdong> which is our case
<bluekuja> true
<bluekuja> fine then
<bluekuja> still building
<bluekuja> jdong, I'll stay up until I see the SUCCESFULL-BUILD logs
<bluekuja> lol
<jdong> bluekuja: that's the spirit!
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> *** build done
<bluekuja> now testing
<bluekuja> damn faster
<bluekuja> jdong, I simply love this azureus
<jdong> bluekuja: so does everyone I've tested the new package with
<jdong> bluekuja: it's interesting how bad packaging can smear the name of an entire product :)
<bluekuja> jdong, true. I guess you are now mr. azureus
<bluekuja> for ubuntu
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> it downloads like hell
<jdong> bluekuja: I am not sure if that's a good thing ;-)
<bluekuja> never seen something like that
<jdong> bluekuja: someone said they downlaoded 20% of a 20.6GB thing overnight
<bluekuja> that's true
<bluekuja> it started downloading at 200
<bluekuja> kb/s
<bluekuja> 0_
<bluekuja> *0_0
<bluekuja> never seen azureus downloading
<bluekuja> :P
 * bluekuja uploading
<jdong> whoo!
<charles_> jdong: fyi, ubuntu's azureus packaging is being discussed in #azureus
<jdong> charles_: right now?
<bluekuja> jdong,
<bluekuja> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<bluekuja>   azureus_2.5.0.4-1ubuntu1.dsc: done.
<bluekuja>   azureus_2.5.0.4.orig.tar.gz: done.
<bluekuja>   azureus_2.5.0.4-1ubuntu1.diff.gz: done.
<bluekuja>   azureus_2.5.0.4-1ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<bluekuja> Successfully uploaded packages.
<bluekuja> Not running dinstall.
<jdong> bluekuja: and now we wait :)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
 * bluekuja waits crossing his fingers
<bluekuja> about buildd behaviour
<charles_> jdong: looks like you found 'em :)
<bluekuja> jdong, ACCEPTED
<bluekuja> Accepted azureus 2.5.0.4-1ubuntu1 (source)
<bluekuja> :9
<jdong> bluekuja: :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> jdong, now let's wait buildd
<bluekuja> jdong, you set the name
<bluekuja> to jdong
<bluekuja> not John Dong
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> so it appears like that into hardy-changes
<bluekuja> ^^
<jdong> O_O?
<bluekuja> Changed-By: jdong <jdong@ubuntu.com>
<bluekuja> lmao
<jdong> lol :)
<bluekuja> it doesnt matter
<bluekuja> it's just a look
<bluekuja> *new look
<bluekuja> :)
<jdong> it's a new identity for me :D
<bluekuja> lol
<camrdale> one of my new packages is not in Hardy despite being in Debian unstable since september :(
<bluekuja> camrdale, which one?
<camrdale> is there a reason for that? I thought it would sync in with hardy
<camrdale> debtorrent
<bluekuja> camrdale, fill up a sync request
<bluekuja> and I'll check that
<camrdale> bluekuja: thanks, I'm not too concerned, I'm just wondering why
<camrdale> could it be delayed?
<bluekuja> camrdale, dont know, maybe some RC problems?
<camrdale> no
<bluekuja> some odd bugs stopped it to get in?
<camrdale> I don't think so, it has very few bugs, nothing serious
<bluekuja> camrdale, strange then
<bluekuja> camrdale, anyway just fill you a sync now
<bluekuja> and archive-admins will sync it
<bluekuja> this time
<camrdale> what package do I file the sync request bug on?
<bluekuja> camrdale, against ubuntu hardy release
<bluekuja> camrdale, or against the debtorrent project if there is on registered
<bluekuja> *one
<camrdale> LP 106382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106382 in ubuntu "[sync request] Please sync debtorrent from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106382
<camrdale> there was already one :)
<bluekuja> camrdale, is this latest?
<bluekuja> debtorrent (0.1.4.1)
<camrdale> no 0.1.4.4
<bluekuja> camrdale, I add a comment for you
<bluekuja> camrdale, added
<bluekuja> check it
<bluekuja> ;)
<camrdale> bluekuja: thanks, I'll try building it tonight and update the bug
<bluekuja> camrdale, great, tomorrow you'll have it acked
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> camrdale, I'm going to sleep now
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> jdong, everything ok with doko at the end?
<jdong> bluekuja: he has not responded to my last rebuttal.... and ScottK is strongly on our side
<bluekuja> jdong, true
<jdong> bluekuja: I'm not gonna try to stir it back up for now...
<bluekuja> jdong, I think now we have a working package
<jdong> bluekuja: I am strongly against introducing the GNOME patches back -- those I suspect to cause instability
<bluekuja> I dont understand why he wants to get back to GCJ
<bluekuja> and to get those re-added
<jdong> bluekuja: the cache (02) patch is unnecessary for a non-GCJ stack
<jdong> bluekuja: he has a point with the plugins, but IMO the way it's done is not correct
<jdong> bluekuja: upstream doesn't ship plugins in same source tarball
<jdong> bluekuja: if we want them we should package em separately too
<jdong> bluekuja: as I said, it's a crappy IRC client, plus a built-in tracker server
<jdong> bluekuja: both of which not crucial to functionality, and Azureus has a plugin installer built in that can handle it
<bluekuja> jdong, ok. We will package them as a separated package then
<jdong> it = installing the plugin from Azureu's repos
<bluekuja> sounds great
<bluekuja> anyway now I'm leaving
<bluekuja> and I cant see it built
<bluekuja> I'll check tomorro
<jdong> ok
<bluekuja> but I'm sure it will work
<bluekuja> jdong, you gonna be around here tomorrow?
<jdong> bluekuja: yeah, pingable
<bluekuja> great
<jdong> this week is pretty busy for me, I probably won't pay attention unless pinged
<bluekuja> jdong, ping me when you see it built
<jdong> (though I'll probably read backlog in here since it's ligh traffic)
<jdong> bluekuja: sure thing
<bluekuja> I wont answer, but will see tomorrow
<bluekuja> Queued:  	48 minutes ago
<bluekuja> on the build machine
<bluekuja> jdong, ok fine
<bluekuja> good night
<bluekuja> and cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> and woohoo for azureus
 * bluekuja out
<jdong> :)
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-25
<bluekuja> heya jdong
<bluekuja> jdong, why the hell it's still not built?
<jdong> bluekuja: I'm wondering the same
<bluekuja> jdong, queued 16 hours ago
<jdong> bluekuja: I'm discussing with fujitsu in -motu right now what to do with Azureus in feisty
<bluekuja> jdong, following it a bit
<bluekuja> jdong, let me look at the i386 build machines
<bluekuja> jdong, seems busy
<jdong> bluekuja: eep how much more in queue?
<bluekuja> jdong, checking
<bluekuja> jdong, the queue is huge!
<bluekuja> jdong, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending&start=75&batch=75
<bluekuja> out build score is too low
<bluekuja> dont know why
<bluekuja> also because main packages come before universe
<jdong> bluekuja: reupload with urgency=critical
 * jdong ducks
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> jdong, we should have set it as medium or high
<bluekuja> :)
<jdong> bluekuja: lol, yeah
<jdong> I find it odd that arch-indep packages are forced to build on i386
<jdong> I'm sure the amd64 builders aren't as busy?
<bluekuja> true
<jdong> (gcc tends to be faster in compiling 64-bit binaries than 32-bit ones)
<bluekuja> jdong, it will build it on hppa
<bluekuja> too
<bluekuja> I guess
<jdong> lol
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> so we will end up having it built
<bluekuja> in a week
<bluekuja> -.-
<jdong> that long? :(
<bluekuja> no, I guess
<bluekuja> 1-2 days
<bluekuja> more
<jdong> meh not terrible
<jdong> annoying if we're gonna have to wait that often for each build
<bluekuja> yeah...
 * jdong contemplates asking pitti to copy to -backports now to parallelize it
<bluekuja> I hope not
<bluekuja> jdong, yeah, it would be a nice idea. Does backports use a special build machine?
<jdong> hah, nope.
<bluekuja> ah darn
<bluekuja> ^^
<jdong> wonder if there's a way to send backports into a binary-unapproved queue?
<jdong> I don't want hte backport to come out then it turns out to be broken
<jdong> though I'd have no idea how that happens :D
<bluekuja> don't know...But as far as we need to wait the result for that buildd thing
<jdong> yeah
<bluekuja> if that works out
<bluekuja> it's ok
<bluekuja> if not, we have a big problem
<bluekuja> but I *guess* it will work.
<jdong> bluekuja: consdiering that it's this weekend when it comes out,l I'll set up a vmware hardy and test out-of-the-box install of azureus
<bluekuja> jdong, true, it will be built around saturday
<bluekuja> or sunday
<bluekuja> I guess
<bluekuja> jdong, hardy atm is quite the same of gutsy
<bluekuja> so having it working for gutsy is a 90% to have it done for hardy as well
<bluekuja> jdong, right?
<jdong> bluekuja: hardy is virtually identical
<jdong> bluekuja: we KNOW it works for gutsy as long as the buildd builds :)
<bluekuja> jdong, lol
<bluekuja> true :)
<jdong> bluekuja: we've got trouble, btw.
<jdong> bluekuja: icedtea running az on amd64 segfaults, but not on i386, and sun-java* works fine on amd64
<jdong> bluekuja: puts us in a tight spot on amd64.....
<bluekuja> darn
<bluekuja> why does it segfaults?
<jdong> bluekuja: http://rafb.net/p/usAG6344.html
<jdong> that's the traceback...
<jdong> bluekuja: I asked the person to file a bug report
<jdong> bluekuja: I think it's a bug in icedtea
<jdong> bluekuja: I'll set up an amd64 ubuntu box over the weekend and investigate this...
<bluekuja> jdong, sounds great
<bluekuja> keep me updated when you're up on that box
<bluekuja> I hope to be around this weekend
<jdong> bluekuja: initial report claims it segfaults on the updater
<jdong> bluekuja: I might just nuke the whole damn updater
<jdong> can't say I didn't try ;-)
<bluekuja> lol
<camrdale> what's the reason for using idedtea over sun-java anyway?
<jdong> camrdale: to avoid multiverse demotion
<camrdale> I force az to use sun-java with no problems
<jdong> camrdale: you can do that with the new package
<bluekuja> camrdale, did you see the debtorrent sync bug?
<camrdale> because sun-java is non-free?
<jdong> camrdale: correct
<camrdale> bluekuja: yes, responding now
<jdong> camrdale: I think that'd be doko's last straw
<bluekuja> camrdale, thanks
<jdong> if I were to require sun-java* on an architecture, he'd go ballistic
<camrdale> is sun-java6 still non-free?
<jdong> camrdale: correct
<camrdale> damn, I thought they opened it up
<jdong> camrdale: they opened up java 7, aka icedtea
<camrdale> ahhh, now I see I need to do more reading, thanks
<jdong> bluekuja: ok, for now, I'm going to change the logic of the launcher
<jdong> bluekuja: it will perform a java -version on /usr/bin/java first.... and if that's either Sun or icedtea, it'll use it
<jdong> bluekuja: that way amd64 users can update-alternatives to a sun java, and azureus will comply
<bluekuja> jdong, we will require a new upload for it then
<bluekuja> just let me know when it's tested and ready
<jdong> bluekuja: yeah, it's a new upload.. and a suboptimal workaround
<jdong> bluekuja: it's like "unofficially" multiverse. dodging the archive admins basically
<bluekuja> sounds great
<jdong> not ideal, but works until icedtea behave
<jdong> bluekuja: apparent'y void^ has seen this error on openoffice & icedtea too
<jdong> bluekuja: so it'll probably be fixed in a later icedtea
<bluekuja> jdong, I hope we will have a 1ubuntu1 working package
<bluekuja> and buildd wont complain
<bluekuja> so we can move to fix the amd64 thing
<bluekuja> you just told me
 * bluekuja is going for a showa
<jdong> bluekuja: right; that's my goal...
<jdong> bluekuja: 1ubuntu1 working, then we just change the order of the launcher's checks
<jdong> and call it done for gutsy-updates...
<jdong> that'll be a simple change
<bluekuja> jdong, if it builds fine, we can backport it
<jdong> we'll deal with icedtea stack fixes as -backports
<jdong> I asked void^ to open a bug report on it
<jdong> so we can track it better
<jdong> but meh, I'm not too concerned about the amd64 thing for now
<bluekuja> jdong, news from doko?
<jdong> bluekuja: nope
<bluekuja> strange
<bluekuja> maybe he's angry
<bluekuja> ^^
<jdong> bluekuja: but as I said, demoting azureus to multiverse would definitely push him over the edge
<jdong> bluekuja: I think he bought my last explanation and backed down
<jdong> that java.nio is broken in GCJ
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> now one can defeat mr. azureus
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> *no
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> jdong, I go for a shower
<bluekuja> I'll bll
<bluekuja> *bbl
<bluekuja> damn keyboard
<jdong> ok
<BaKKaR> hello
<jdong> hi
<BaKKaR> i would like to report Azureus crashing on Ubuntu 7.10. Is this only me or there have been others complaining about the same issue?
<jdong> BaKKaR: there are around 30 duplicate bug reports of this
<jdong> BaKKaR: I am working on a fix and am very close to it
<jdong> bug 57875
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57875 in azureus "Azureus hangs or crashes showing splash screen at start" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57875
<BaKKaR> thank you jdong. Keep the spirit high and good luck.
<BaKKaR> any log from my files i can help you with?
<jdong> thanks :)
<BaKKaR> or any fix you want me to try?
<jdong> no, at this point I have all the information I need
<jdong> there is a fix attached near the end of that bug report that you can play with
<jdong> I know that fix is not correct on amd64, and am working towards that
<BaKKaR> jdong: hope i will know how :) other wise i will have to wait for the update-manager :-P
<jdong> :)
<jdong> it's simply a .deb file
<jdong> BaKKaR: the update should hit Gutsy by end of next week
<BaKKaR> jdong: Super Cool. Thank you for you work :)
<jdong> sure thing
<BaKKaR> wil try the dep now
<BaKKaR> will report in few seconds
<BaKKaR> :)
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> hi all
<BaKKaR> w/b
<bluekuja> heya BaKKaR
<BaKKaR> hi
<bluekuja> BaKKaR, azureus user
<bluekuja> right?
<BaKKaR> yup
<BaKKaR> and YES it does crash with me
<bluekuja> cool, we are waiting the package to be built
<BaKKaR> i am trying the fix now
<bluekuja> great, report back to john
<BaKKaR> BRIGITTE LAHAIE
<BaKKaR> oops
<BaKKaR> one sec
<bluekuja> he's following this
<BaKKaR> yesh this is why i am here waiting for the deb to install and will report to him
<BaKKaR> btw what is java icedtea? FOSS java?
<hansel> BaKKaR: yes - icedtea.classpath.org
<bluekuja> BaKKaR, yup based on OpenJDK
<bluekuja> hi hansel
<bluekuja> camrdale, answered?
<camrdale> yes
<BaKKaR> WoW, you guys are amazing
<bluekuja> camrdale, great
<bluekuja> BaKKaR, why?
<bluekuja> :)
 * jdong wonders if he can make Azureus self-aware
<jdong> ROFL
<bluekuja> lol
<BaKKaR> i thought Java is only made by Sun it was ported only because sun has it's own linux. But you guys have went all the way to make an all knew java?
<jdong> or some less cool term for "azureus checks if it crashed last time thanks to the JVM"
<jdong> ;-)
<jdong> BaKKaR: IcedTea is a sun-sponsored project, we merely package it and make it available from the repositories
<BaKKaR> :)
<jdong> BaKKaR: we are the only distro I know of with icedtea in a stable release...
<jdong> Fedora Core 8 will sport icedtea
<BaKKaR> are you telling me in couple years Linux will be ( java wise) based on Java IcedTea?
<BaKKaR> for it's Java applications?
<BaKKaR> I better hit the FAQ, no?
 * BaKKaR blushes
<jdong> BaKKaR: that's the way I see it going
<jdong> but I am not a Java expert
<jdong> icedtea is also know as "Java 7"
<jdong> it will be the next major release of Sun's Java
<jdong> once we put this java 6, 5 behind us, even Sun's Java will be open source
<BaKKaR> jdong:  com'n don't say that. You are fixing one heck of java app :)
<jdong> BaKKaR: my "fixing" is minor code tweaks, and mostly changing the java compiler and runtime :)
<jdong> I don't fully undrstand what's going on in there
<jdong> Java's a big complex environment
<BaKKaR> btw don't mind my english, am not a nateive speaker :)
<jdong> and it has to be -- for it's not a native compiled language and can sometimes turn 2x C performance
<BaKKaR> jdong: 2x C performance?!?! now this is very much the opposite of all what i know so far.
<jdong> BaKKaR: under certain circumstances (particularly tight mathematical loops, or cases where input data type wildly differs, Sun's JVM can run Java code faster than the equivalent C program compiled.
<jdong> BaKKaR: Java is not inherently slow. it's in fact quite the opposite.
<bluekuja> camrdale, forgot to tell you, if you need any help maintaining some of your packages, just tell me. That's my field.
<BaKKaR> this is very new to me.
<jdong> BaKKaR: Sun's HotSpot JVM is so miles above the rest, that Microsoft even purchased Sun Hotspot technology to power its .NET framework
<bluekuja> camrdale, e.g p2p apps ;)
<jdong> BaKKaR: roughly speaking, it is able to monitor interpreted code running inside of it, and whenever it identifies a bottleneck, it compiles that part down to machine code
<jdong> it constantly watches over execution and tweaks parts that can be optimized
<BaKKaR> i was on the loop to try and learn how to code in JAVA but when i heared the 'rumors' about it's speed and the performance of it's binary against C and C++ i didn't feel too much like completeing the task
<charles_> most p2p apps' bottlenecks are in the network, rather than the CPU, anyway
<jdong> BaKKaR: for almost everything you can write, Java will likely execute just as fast as native
<camrdale> bluekuja: thanks for the offer :)
<jdong> charles_: except when using GCJ, where it hash checks some 100x slower than icedtea ;-)
<bluekuja> camrdale, np ;)
<jdong> charles_: you know something's wrong when hash checking is totally bound by CPU, not iowait :)
<BaKKaR> jdong: i must spread the word, LOL
<charles_> jdong: ouch
<jdong> BaKKaR: don't forget that Java and similar rntimes make your life easier by managing low-level stuff, like RAM allocation, for you
<BaKKaR> all the ppl i know are into the slow-motion-java path
<jdong> BaKKaR: humans cannot be upgraded with more memory and faster CPU's.
<jdong> but computers always can.
<jdong> a language that spares human time is often worth the tradeoff
<BaKKaR> lol @ trade off
<charles_> well, fast and light will never go out of style
<jdong> charles_: C and C++ soon will :)
<charles_> but Java much better than its old bad reputation would make you think
<charles_> jdong: what's going to replace them? :)
<jdong> charles_: higher-level languages, as the performance gap is quickly shrinking
<BaKKaR> jdong: the deb pack is working
<charles_> I doubt that C and C++ are in any danger in their niches
<BaKKaR> now i am trying to download the updates
<charles_> I suspect perl is in more danger (from python) than C/C++ are
<BaKKaR> update done
<charles_> but I'm getting off-subject.  you're right about java
<BaKKaR> jdong: now i am trying to download tonight's movie for BRIGITTE LAHAIE
<BaKKaR> that was a bit private info
<BaKKaR> :)
<BaKKaR> thank you
<jdong> BaKKaR: sure thing
<BaKKaR> that was automated, no?
<jdong> I'm not that magical :)
<BaKKaR> haha
<charles_> jdong: kind of interesting: http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/08/programming_language_trends_1.html
<jdong> charles_: very interesting data indeed
<jdong> charles_: nice to see C# increasing in popularity though
 * jdong is a mono fanboy on a 10-step addiction program ;-)
<hansel> charles_: I remember seeing that before - there are others that should be current - I think ohloh has one
<hansel> that oreilly article is from before Sun changing the Java license to GPL, which was a late but positive change
<bluekuja> leaving
<bluekuja> night all
<BaKKaR> me oo
<BaKKaR> g.night
<jdong> bluekuja: doko marked the amd64 crasher as a dupe of bug 152362
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152362 in icedtea-java7 "icedtea-java7-plugin always crashes firefox" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152362
<jdong> that's great news for us -- the fix seems trivial
<jdong> (rebuild icedtea)
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-26
<bluekuja> jdong, simply great :)
<bluekuja> jdong, any news for the build?
<jdong> bluekuja: heh still not built. grr.
<bluekuja> :/
<jdong> bluekuja: well, I poked lamont.... hopefully he can work some magic :)
<bluekuja> jdong, lol
<bluekuja> jdong, did you send him some money?
<bluekuja> :P
<jdong> bluekuja: not yet, I'm sure I can work out something that he likes ;-)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> xD
<jdong> hopefully I'll come out of that with a bit of self-respect left ;-)
<bluekuja> :)
<jdong> bluekuja: MERRY CHRISTMAS
<jdong> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10178773/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.azureus_2.5.0.4-1ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<jdong> HELL YEAH
<bluekuja> jdong, wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<charles_> jdong: very nice :)
<camrdale> bluekuja or asac: what's happening with the bittorrent upload to gutsy-proposed (LP 66795)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66795 in bittorrent "Missing package dependencies in bittorrent-gui" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66795
<jdong> bluekuja: ok, I'm gonna prep another azureus for upload in 2-3hrs; use /usr/bin/java as long as it's not set to GCJ (if it is set to GCJ, go down the same chain as previously)
<jdong> bluekuja: in addition, respect environment variable $AZUREUS_JAVA if set
<jdong> bluekuja: this will provide two ways to temporarily work around the icedtea amd64 bug until that can be resolved, while others are unaffected :)
<bluekuja> camrdale, asac is at UDS, I've pinged another core-developer for it, it will be done is something like 1 hour
<bluekuja> camrdale, then I'll send a mail to motu-list for testing it out
<bluekuja> jdong, great
<bluekuja> jdong, the crash bug has been fixed?
<jdong> bluekuja: no, I still need to investigate that, after I charge up my macbook
<bluekuja> jdong, the one you told me before
<jdong> (my only 64-bit capable machine)
<bluekuja> ok, fine
<jdong> bluekuja: but this upcoming upload will provide a *workaround* for it
<jdong> by allowing several ways for users to override the chosen Java stack
<bluekuja> jdong, the remaining bug is the crash one, right?
<jdong> right
<bluekuja> then we have a perfect package
<jdong> exactly
<bluekuja> woohoo
<bluekuja> :)
<jdong> and the crash isn't even our fault ;-)
<bluekuja> well, I would say we have a working package
<bluekuja> after more then 2-3 years
<bluekuja> crazy
<jdong> bluekuja: if my suspicions are correct, a no-source-change upload of icedtea-java7 into gutsy-updates should fix that crasher
<jdong> I will investigate that suspicion this weekend
<bluekuja> jdong, a simply rebuild upload
<jdong> bluekuja: right
<jdong> it just seems like the underlying ABI of amd64 Gutsy changed since the last icedtea upload
<bluekuja> jdong, well, I think you can test it with no problems when your macbook is up
<bluekuja> it's just building it on a pbuilder
<bluekuja> and test it out
<jdong> exactly
<jdong> trivial, if all goes to plan :)
<bluekuja> and if we are lucky, it will work
<jdong> (famous last words)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> jdong, I'm off to bed, please ping me tomorrow
<bluekuja> when the package is ready
<jdong> bluekuja: sure thing
<bluekuja> I will be at Linux Day tomorrow
<bluekuja> for the whole day
<jdong> cool
<bluekuja> but I have my laptop connected on irc
<bluekuja> so ping me on the other nick you'll see
<bluekuja> like bluekuja_
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> jdong, good night
<bluekuja> and take care
<jdong> lol, ok
<jdong> night
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-27
<camrdale> the new transmission was uploaded to Debian so I updated LP 134361
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134361 in transmission "[sync-request] Please sync transmission 0.90.dfsg-1 from Debian" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134361
<camrdale> now it's a sync request :)
<jdong> bluekuja: got fujitsu to upload azureus to me (hopefully by this time tomorrow it's built!)
<jstansel_> hi jdong
<jstansel_> I just tried azureus_2.5.0.4-1ubuntu2~gutsy0.1_all.deb (from the bug 57875) and was able to crash it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57875 in azureus "Azureus hangs or crashes showing splash screen at start" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57875
<jstansel_> although this crash should be a different bug report
<jstansel_> I get it by pressing ctrl-PgDn
<jdong> jstansel_: ok, can you file a separate bug report for it?
<jdong> jstansel_: is there a particular screen you press that on to get the crash?
<jstansel_> the torrent info tab
<jdong> ok
<jstansel_> I've seen this before, probably even on installs directly from azureus
<jstansel_> I think the problem went away with the current 3.x version
<jdong> jstansel_: ok, I can reproduce here too
<jdong> jstansel_: I don't think this is an earth-shattering bug though.... it'll likely get fixed in hardy when we get 3.0.3.4 packages from Debian
<jdong> and I'll backport that to Gutsy too if all goes well
<jstansel_> cool
<jstansel_> I was afraid it might be a swt bug bug I haven't tried to track it down
<jdong> jstansel_: if the JVM is segfaulting (which it is), almost certainly SWT bug
<jstansel_> Bug #157617
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157617 in azureus "azureus crashes on ctrl-PgDn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157617
<jstansel_> thanks jdong for all your effort with azureus
<jdong> sure thing
<jdong> Azureus uses about 50MB RAM on IcedTea seeding Ubuntu amd64 to 20 peers
<jdong> (at 855KB/s)
<jdong> I'd call that pretty good
<jstansel_> jdong: have you seen https://visualvm.dev.java.net/ ?
<jstansel_> I haven't tried it on Linux yet, but on my windows system at work it was pretty nice
<jdong> jstansel_: looks interesting
<jstansel_> it apparently uses netbeans technology
<freeflying> s1024kb: I'm member of a lot teams, like kubuntu-devel, motu, ubuntu-server, motu-torrent, etc
<freeflying> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<freeflying> !member process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about member process - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jstansel_> the author of https://tda.dev.java.net/ posted to one of the visualvm lists - I'll have to check out tda some time
<bluekuja> heya camrdale
<camrdale> hi
<bluekuja> camrdale, uploaded to proposed
<bluekuja> now I gonna write a mai
<bluekuja> *mail
<camrdale> I saw that, that's great
<bluekuja> to have it tested
<bluekuja> :)
<camrdale> excellent
<camrdale> I'll test it here too
<bluekuja> I've tested it multiple times
<bluekuja> asac too
<camrdale> yeah, I think it's good
<bluekuja> camrdale, please add
<camrdale> bluekuja: what do you think of LP 157583
<camrdale> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/157583
<camrdale> did I do the right thing there?
<bluekuja> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-proposed universe
<bluekuja> for testing it
<bluekuja> anyway infos will be on the mail
<bluekuja> let me see
<bluekuja> camrdale, I think you did it right
<bluekuja> it's not possible that bittorrent
<bluekuja> did it
<camrdale> that's what I figured, thanks for confirming, I'm not familiar with apport :)
<bluekuja> np, did you add the repo to sources.list already?
<camrdale> not yet but I will, have some other things to do first
<bluekuja> fine
<bluekuja> it was main
<bluekuja> sorry
<bluekuja> not universe
<bluekuja> ;)
<camrdale> one question about that
<camrdale> bittorrent (source) is in main
<bluekuja> true
<camrdale> and bittorrent package is in main
<bluekuja> yes
<camrdale> but bittorrent-gui package is in universe
<bluekuja> yes
<camrdale> is that normal?
<camrdale> and how is it decided?
<bluekuja> yes, it's normal
<bluekuja> not all packages gets to main
<camrdale> it's trange to me, as in Debian if source is in main then all packages built from source are in main too
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> but Ubuntu got a different
<bluekuja> structure
<bluekuja> about components
<camrdale> that fix was less important then, as it only affected bittorrent-gui
<camrdale> i.e. not main
<bluekuja> yes, but it was high priority
<bluekuja> e.g the app was unusable
<bluekuja> leaving
<bluekuja> cya tomorrow
<camrdal1> see ya
<bluekuja> camrdal1, gonna ping you
<bluekuja> when the mail is sent
<camrdal1> okay
<bluekuja> (need to wait the package to get built)
<bluekuja> cya
<jdong> bluekuja: well I've prepared a prevu backport testing deb for azureus already and stuck it on the backport ticket....
<jdong> bluekuja: basically at the first success report or Monday, I will mark it approved
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-28
<bluekuja> jdong, great, I gonna ping a friend for having it tested
<bluekuja> with a report of it
<bluekuja> on the bug
<bluekuja> what's the ID?
<jdong> bluekuja: bug 57875 still
<jdong> bluekuja: err, launchpad bug 57875 still
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 57875 in azureus "Azureus hangs or crashes showing splash screen at start" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57875
<bluekuja> jdong, thanks
<bluekuja> camrdale, heya
<camrdale> hi there!
<bluekuja> camrdale, I read a mail about you before
<camrdale> really
<camrdale> where?
<bluekuja> how can be that a non-developer got a key inside debian keyring?
<camrdale> it's a new Debian thing, called Debian Maintainers
<camrdale> http://www.debian.org/vote/2007/vote_003
<camrdale> I'm helping to beta test it
<camrdale> basically, I can upload only my own packages, and that's it (no voting or other packages)
<bluekuja> oh cool
<bluekuja> it rocks
<camrdale> the beta testing is coming under fire for not following procedure though, which is probably what you were reading about
<bluekuja> yes
<camrdale> it is cool, saves me a lot of time, and encourages me to do more work
<bluekuja> camrdale, what's the requirements?
<camrdale> it's in that link, point # 2
<bluekuja> camrdale, really nice idea
<bluekuja> really
<bluekuja> camrdale, so now
<bluekuja> you can upload your own packages
<bluekuja> without a DD
<camrdale> some of them yes
<camrdale> I need my sponsor to upload a couple that include a flag saying I can upload in the future
<camrdale> after that, all of them
<camrdale> I'm almost done the New Maintainer process though, so hopefully I'll be a DD soon
<bluekuja> camrdale, which checks you need?
<bluekuja> or are you already at DAM state
<bluekuja> ?
<camrdale> I completed all the checks, but my AM went MIA before processing my Tasks and Skills responses (the last check)
<camrdale> I'm waiting for a new one, and then I might have to redo that last check
<bluekuja> unlucky :/
<camrdale> https://nm.debian.org/nmstatus.php?email=camrdale%40gmail.com
<camrdale> yeah, it sucks :(
<camrdale> I just want ot get it done, it's been almost 2 years
<camrdale> (well, 1.5 years actually)
<camrdale> it just feels like 2 years ;)
<bluekuja> camrdale, NM process is too damn long :/
<bluekuja> camrdale, I'm waiting for an AM too
<bluekuja> ^^
<camrdale> according to stats, awaiting AM assignment can take 156 to 388 days :(
<camrdale> don't hold your breath
<bluekuja> oh damn :/
<camrdale> it's the worst part of the process, nothing is happening
<bluekuja> true, in fact everyone get stuck
<bluekuja> on waiting an AM
<camrdale> I wonder if I'll have to re-wait those days?
<bluekuja> I really don't know
<bluekuja> I hope not for you
<camrdale> I hope not too, it's only been a week since I asked
 * camrdale crosses his fingers
<bluekuja> hehe
<bluekuja> camrdale, can you please add a build log for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/134361?
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 134361 in transmission "[sync-request] Please sync transmission 0.90.dfsg-1 from Debian" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<camrdale> sure
<bluekuja> mmm...
<bluekuja> wait a minute
<bluekuja> transmission (0.90.dfsg-1) unstable; urgency=low
<bluekuja> it has been already synced
<bluekuja> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/
<bluekuja> check it
<camrdale> indeed it has, that's good
<charles_> just in time for 0.91! :)
<camrdale> is that coming now?
<camrdale> were there bugs in 0.90 that need a quick fix?
<charles_> yes, either tonight or tomorrow
<charles_> yes again.  it's a bugfix-only release
<camrdale> are they serious?
<charles_> here's a list of the changes between 0.90 -> 0.91: 09:43 <@BentMyWookie> "Transmission is a fast, easy, and free multi-platform  BitTorrent client wit a focus on being lightweight yet  feature-filled."
<charles_> whoops, that's not the list :)
<charles_> http://transmission.m0k.org/trac/report/11
<charles_> that's the list
<charles_> IMO 0.90 was rushed out too soon so that the mac team could have it for the new OS X release :/
<charles_> we've been doing nothing but fixes all week
<camrdale> bummer, I bet that sucked
<bluekuja> leaving
<bluekuja> cu later
<camrdale> see ya
